# The Begging Thread



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thought it would be cool to post some shots of the frogs begging. something my tincs seem to be great at LOL

Wishbone begs everyday it seems


















And it seems she has taught her neighbor the cute habit as well LOL









Ill try to grab some photos of the other tincs begging later this week.

Enjoy, comment, add your own begging pix as well!

Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooh oh, I've got a begging Sip. I'll grab a pic tomorrow.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is simply an awesome thread, I love begging frogs haha


----------



## leonh (Jul 3, 2011)

Tinc's are so funny they can really pack the food in lol.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok I blew it. I forgot about our photo session this morning and prematurely dumped in some left over melos that were still in the cup from yesterday. They were mostly dead, though.

Anyway, my Sip isn't that dramatic. It's more of a guilt trip than a beg. Our routine is that I mist the tank in the morning and he hops over to his feeding leaf and sits there waiting for it to rain bugs. Some mornings, I mist and then forget about him, while I feed the other frogs. When I get back to him, he is still sitting there, waiting. 

Here are some pics. He goes to check out the melos, eats the few that are alive, and then, waits for his real breakfast. 

morning mist

















heads over to the breakfast table









eats a few melos









sits on his leaf, waiting for his real food









it's raining beetles!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

WONDERFUL SIP!



Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks! He's one of MSteele's that I raised from a tad. He's a really great frog


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

gorgeous sips! what kind of beetles are those? do you culture or just buy them? I've only been in the hobby a little over a year now and am trying to expand my frogs' diets... I have melanogasters, hydei, and springtails. thinking about culturing some kind of isopds and buying pinheads when possible. but i didn't know there were beetles small enough for darts! (I have tincs + auratus [and o.lamasi but i know they'll be too big for them])


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Posted this is another thread a while back:









Azureus: "Mitch, can I have some food?"

Me: "No, you just ate two hours ago you pig!"









Azureus: "Oh yea... Okay, well bye!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

DendroRachel said:


> gorgeous sips! what kind of beetles are those? do you culture or just buy them? I've only been in the hobby a little over a year now and am trying to expand my frogs' diets... I have melanogasters, hydei, and springtails. thinking about culturing some kind of isopds and buying pinheads when possible. but i didn't know there were beetles small enough for darts! (I have tincs + auratus [and o.lamasi but i know they'll be too big for them])


They are bean beetles. Illegal to ship across state lines (not sure if that's all states), because they are an agricultural pest. Try to get a starter culture from a local frogger. They are on a 30 day cycle. Ed has figured out his rotation in order to keep them booming all the time. I'm not as smart, so we have feast and famine around my house


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

frogface said:


> They are bean beetles. Illegal to ship across state lines (not sure if that's all states), because they are an agricultural pest. Try to get a starter culture from a local frogger. They are on a 30 day cycle. Ed has figured out his rotation in order to keep them booming all the time. I'm not as smart, so we have feast and famine around my house


 I have some now thanks to a Local frogger too  Thanks Kris. They're really booming at the moment, time to split it up some I think. I haven't fed any out yet.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Waiting for breakfast










Begging for dinner (No he didn't get dinner. Look at that belly.)


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Damn that is an awesome frog!

Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Damn that is an awesome frog!
> 
> Todd


I agree! 
Can't wait to determine sex and find a mate. He/she's still a juvie. I'm starting to lean towards female, based on the developing cleavage. Or maybe they're man-boobs.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

How old is it?


Todd


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Damn that is an awesome frog!
> 
> Todd



What Todd said. just gorgeous. 
and piggy.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> How old is it?
> 
> 
> Todd


OOW in March 2011. Here's my 'woot!' thread about him morphing.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/65410-sip-out-water-im-so-happy.html


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Pretty sure thats a female
Both the toepads and body shape scream female.




Todd


----------



## drpsholder (May 12, 2009)

Cool pictures!


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

so glad everyone likes the Green Sips..... i have close to 60-70 tads in the water and they are just starting to come out of the water a little at a time. i should have some nice frogletts in the next few months so keep your eys open for the post...


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

You feed me now, yes?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

frogface said:


> Waiting for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what type of frog is this?
nvm did some research and I have never seen green sip tincs with an awesome pattern like this, with so much green


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> what type of frog is this?
> nvm did some research and I have never seen green sip tincs with an awesome pattern like this, with so much green


That is a Green Sip. Their colors can vary quiet a bit. I have a female that looks just like his. My male is more yellow with a hint of a green tint to him.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, a green sip. One of MSteele's babies. I raised her from a tad. She is a very cool frog


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

This one's not exactly a "begging" pic, more like "jealousy" (staring into the tank next door that got fed before them)-

edit- these were from Msteele as well coincidentally


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

tclipse said:


> This one's not exactly a "begging" pic, more like "jealousy" (staring into the tank next door that got fed before them)-
> 
> edit- these were from Msteele as well coincidentally


How rude, Teddy! Here you are grabbing the camera instead of bringing home the bacon!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

"Dude! Are you seriously just going to leave those there?"









These three seem to never get enough...


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022697,-117.120841


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Great shots guys!!!!!




Todd


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

just posted some green sips in the classifieds - i only have a few good to go but i think i have close to thirty out of the water.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)




----------

